# [EVDL] {Stealth mode newswires delayed ... }



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 2 Mar 2012 at 3:19, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> > Currently the evdl Nabble archive is broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The original post was time sensitive. So now, a half a day later, the 
mention is not seen.

Those that were there at that time could see my two sjsu listserve 
posts (brucedp, brucedp5) on the DIY evdl archive and not on the 
Nabble evdl archive. 

When Nabble showed no EVDL posts at that time, email asking where 
they were was sent to me (people get used to having these the same
way everyday), so my original post was to inform them, not 
necessarily the sjsu evdl subscribed members who may not be as 
much an EVLN addict.

It did take a long time for the Nabble evdl archive to sync up. 
After it did, I removed the duplicates on the Nabble archive.

People who think differently and use the evdl archive for more than 
just searching may want to be reflective on how nice we have had it:
with the Nabble archive working so well, for so long, while they 
patiently wait for the Nabble archive to return to normal. 


{brucedp.150m.com}






> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 2 Mar 2012 at 3:19, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> >
> > > Currently the evdl Nabble archive is broken.
> ...


----------

